# When using to lift up car body and seperating from



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

floor jacks on a gbody. I got 2 floor jacks and tried lifting at the very most forward corners but it doesnt seem to look stable enough when its lifted more than about 3 inches. Its a 86 Cutlass.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Get some 4x4s and run them across, put the jack stands on the outside of the body. That's what we always do. You can put the jack pretty much anywhere on any of the floor braces to get it up high enough to slide the 4x4 through. I like using an engine hoist to lift it up though instead of jacks.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Only pic i have, doubt it helps any:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

jack the car all the way up high as you can frame and all, then put the jackstands under the corners of the body and lower the frame out from under the bodyi used a few 4x4 blocks when needed to get extra lift........ill never do a body off with a jack again...engine lift or overhead chainlift for me


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

make sure its high enuff to clear the tires if your gonna roll it out..i used my 13's and took the coils out so the frame sits hella low


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Nov 6 2009, 11:03 PM~15587956-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The lower the better for sure. The less you have to get the body in the air the safer you are.

Don't over look any brackets. Make sure you don't have an exhaust bracket the connects to the body in the rear. I've had that screw me a couple times. The other one is the driveshaft safety strap near the tail shaft of the trans, if your drive train is still you need to remove that.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 6 2009, 09:06 PM~15587446
> *floor jacks on a gbody. I got 2 floor jacks and tried lifting at the very most forward corners but it doesnt seem to look stable enough when its lifted more than about 3 inches. Its a 86 Cutlass.
> *



we jack the body up from the axle and front crossmember...then use 4 jackstands and put them in the front of the doors pinch well and at the rear before the wheel well..then slowly lower the body onto it..once the frame is loweres enough we install 2 4x4s inbetween the body and frame and then jack the car back up...go as high as u need to and make sure u got tall jack stands..then up put the jack stands under the 4x4s and they will support the body... just make sure u got everything disconnected like everyone else mentioned....


grant it this isnt the SAFEST way to do things, but its what we have available for us to do and we are very careful in doing this process..


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

e brake,,,fuel lines at the rear,,,steering shaft,,
are some things to watch for or disconnect


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks everybody! I wasnt to sure about the floor braces..... last thing I wanted to do was cave in my floors. I'll try it again and thanks for the info!!!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

needed this info to


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

this is OUTHOPUs body lift, i used it to swap frmaes on my rag. did it all bymyself with this setup


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

There you go. I was feeling to lazy to post a pick of them. Well worth the cash for the peace of mind.

I used 2x3x1/8" tube. They could be shorter and still do the job.


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 7 2009, 10:01 AM~15590261
> *this is  OUTHOPUs body lift, i used it to swap frmaes on my rag.  did it all bymyself with this setup
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

got it this far, had to finish disconnecting things and buy some 4X4's.n Tomorrow it should be off completely. Got to ask the neighbor if I can borrow some of his blocks (no ****) :cheesy:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Cool. Just pay attention from here out to keep it stable until you set it on stands.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 8 2009, 01:37 AM~15595408
> *Cool. Just pay attention from here out to keep it stable until you set it on stands.
> *


for sure.... went and bought some 4x4's, going to get it completely up today.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Whatever you do, it can't look any worse than this one in my drive way lol:


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

yikes... aint the rear end lil scary from tipping?


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SwAnGiN88_@Nov 8 2009, 05:13 PM~15599502
> *yikes... aint the rear end lil scary from tipping?
> *


mine was the same way
the fronts lot heavyer


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

that would worry the hell of me.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Nov 8 2009, 06:36 PM~15599620
> *mine was the same way
> the fronts lot heavyer
> *


:yes: seems that way. I ran of blocks to get it up any higher  and now I have to build some platforms for the jacks to get one more block per corner.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SwAnGiN88_@Nov 8 2009, 05:13 PM~15599502
> *yikes... aint the rear end lil scary from tipping?
> *



Nah it was solid. It was only like that for an hour or so, had to put the frame under it to move it, was in the middle of the project when we bought a new house.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 8 2009, 06:18 PM~15599874
> *:yes: seems that way. I ran of blocks to get it up any higher  and now I have to build some platforms for the jacks to get one more block per corner.
> *



Misread what you wrote..............good luck and be careful


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 6 2009, 10:06 PM~15587446
> *floor jacks on a gbody. I got 2 floor jacks and tried lifting at the very most forward corners but it doesnt seem to look stable enough when its lifted more than about 3 inches. Its a 86 Cutlass.
> *


YOU NEED ONE CHERRY PICKER FOR THE FRONT THEN THE BACK YOU USE 4X4'S AND HEAVY DUTY JACK STANDS TO FOR THE REAR... IT WILL TAKE YOU 4 HRS OR LES TO TAKE THE FRAME OUT..  

POST PICS SO WE CAN MAKE FUN OF YOU :biggrin:


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

whats is all involved in disconnecting?. also do u have to take the front end off?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwAnGiN88_@Nov 11 2009, 10:28 AM~15631397
> *whats is all involved in disconnecting?.  also do u have to take the front end off?
> *


body mounts all the way around, fuel lines, brake master cylinder, pretty much disconnecting everything from the engine. Speedometer cable, e-brake,...........


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

well my motor n trans is out


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 7 2009, 07:01 AM~15590261
> *this is  OUTHOPUs body lift, i used it to swap frmaes on my rag.  did it all bymyself with this setup
> 
> 
> ...


 Really nice lift set-up. Looks to me that this is the way to go.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jimmy C_@Nov 11 2009, 02:51 PM~15635291
> *Really nice lift set-up.  Looks to me that this is the way to go.
> *


x2. no worries there. looks plenty safe. and steady to lower back down.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jimmy C_@Nov 11 2009, 02:51 PM~15635291
> *Really nice lift set-up.  Looks to me that this is the way to go.
> *


u have no idea, this is the best way right here. i did the whole swap by myself in no time. 2 chain falls, lift front and back without a headache.....i appreciate OUTHOPU loaning it to me


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 11 2009, 10:56 AM~15631977
> *body mounts all the way around, fuel lines, brake master cylinder, pretty much disconnecting everything from the engine. Speedometer cable, e-brake,...........
> *


tranny linkage ..


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs+Nov 11 2009, 05:13 PM~15635480-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll be pleased to know I'm redoing the slip sections for easier assembly.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Nov 11 2009, 06:45 PM~15635799
> *tranny linkage ..
> *


yes that too


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

on my caddy i have to remove the following

1. rear bumper (theres a quick disconnect right behind the lights)

2.master cylinder from the brake booster

3.steering shaft (i disconnect it at the firewall)

4.either cut or remove the e-brake cable thats on the driverside front wheelwell

5.trans shifting linkage (i disconnect it at the firewall)

6.heater hoses

7.either unplug the wiring harness at the firewall or unplug everything on the motor and lay the harness over the brake booster

8 take off your radiator hoses and also the trans cooler lines(remove the fan shroud while your at it)
9. remove the gas lines close to the tank(you can leave the tank on the body or take it of its your call)

10.remove the body mounts


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

good topic here


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

You'll be pleased to know I'm redoing the slip sections for easier assembly. 
[/quote]
that sounds romantic :cheesy:


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Nov 12 2009, 01:25 AM~15640152
> *on my caddy i have to remove the following
> 
> 1. rear bumper (theres a quick disconnect right behind the lights)
> ...


well im more than half way there


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Nov 7 2009, 09:01 AM~15590261-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2.. think i should do that in the garage. only an8 foot celing. but that should be enough.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I've used the trusses in my old mans garage on the first body off I did. Worked fine. Just make sure what ever you hook to is strong.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 12 2009, 10:46 PM~15649444
> *I've used the trusses in my old mans garage on the first body off I did. Worked fine. Just make sure what ever you hook to is strong.
> *


was thinking about that but, I rent and dont want to lose my deposit if the roof caves in :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Just wedge some 2x4s under the trusses close to the car to cut the span of the truss down that sees the load. If you wedge them 8' apart and they are at least 2x6 trusses you'll be good. You could even put a piece of 2x2x1/4" angle on the underside of the truss before you wedge the supports in for more strength. Just drill a couple small holes in the angle and nail it in place so you have your hands free for wedging the supports in.

Do work son!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU+Nov 12 2009, 09:46 PM~15649444-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dunno about that method myself.
but over them would definatly work.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 12 2009, 07:46 PM~15649444
> *I've used the trusses in my old mans garage on the first body off I did. Worked fine. Just make sure what ever you hook to is strong.
> *


x2 with my first ever frame off. i used ratchet straps. when i ran out of room with the strap i would just tie the body off and reset the ratchet lol... the good times :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I just got a cherry picker last night :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 13 2009, 06:47 PM~15657594
> *I just got a cherry picker last night :biggrin:
> *


harbor freight huh? :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 13 2009, 06:36 PM~15657514
> *x2 with my first ever frame off. i used ratchet straps. when i ran out of room with the strap i would just tie the body off and reset the ratchet lol... the good times  :biggrin:
> *


lol...sounds like a good time


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

heres the frame i built last night thanks to outhopu
















i added this for peace of mind


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Nov 14 2009, 11:09 AM~15662856
> *heres the frame i built last night    thays to outhopu
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Nov 14 2009, 10:09 AM~15662856
> *heres the frame i built last night thanks to outhopu
> 
> *


You'll be very glad you did.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

id build one, but ill just keep taking yours.... :biggrin:


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

We have an Electric chainlift in the shop. I'll be using it to pull my body off.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 14 2009, 06:11 PM~15665819
> *id build one, but I'm a cheap ****.... :biggrin:
> *


Fixed it for you :cheesy:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 14 2009, 10:46 AM~15663029
> *You'll be very glad you did.
> *


would you help a lazy dude out and have a list of materials and measurements you used for that??


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

2x3x1/8 material. Roughly 10' 6" tall by 9' wide with 6' feet. It can be shorter and narrower. I built mine to allow a trailer to fit under the body if needed.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

damn. thats all eh.. haha..
the 2X3X1/8th is the part i needed the most. lol.
thanks.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Thats it. I lifted my chassis table off the trailer with mine and that weighs over 2000lbs so don't worry about strength. Just make sure you gusset all the corners and set the cross rail on the top side of the legs not the inside.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

sweet. thanks man.


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

wassup popeye! just carry the box tubing, youre strong enough!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 7 2009, 07:01 AM~15590261
> *this is  OUTHOPUs body lift, i used it to swap frmaes on my rag.  did it all bymyself with this setup
> 
> 
> ...


shit looks really sweet. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 13 2009, 10:19 PM~15659450
> *harbor freight huh? :biggrin:
> *


nope tommy sent it to me :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 13 2009, 02:43 PM~15656644
> *Just wedge some 2x4s under the trusses close to the car to cut the span of the truss down that sees the load. If you wedge them 8' apart and they are at least 2x6 trusses you'll be good. You could even put a piece of 2x2x1/4" angle on the underside of the truss before you wedge the supports in for more strength. Just drill a couple small holes in the angle and nail it in place so you have your hands free for wedging the supports in.
> 
> Do work son!
> *


thats how I pull motors. some pipe running across with a hoist on it, and some 4x4s under the closest beams on either side of the car. Would even need the uprights for that,but its good to be extra safe


----------



## thefashionspotmn (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Nov 7 2009, 12:57 AM~15588818
> *we jack the body up from the axle and front crossmember...then use 4 jackstands and put them in the front of the doors pinch well and at the rear before the wheel well..then slowly lower the body onto it..once the frame is loweres enough we install 2 4x4s inbetween the body and frame and then jack the car back up...go as high as u need to and make sure u got tall jack stands..then up put the jack stands under the 4x4s and they will support the body... just make sure u got everything disconnected like everyone else mentioned....
> grant it this isnt the SAFEST way to do things, but its what we have available for us to do and we are very careful in doing this process..
> 
> ...


can the body of a 62 impala be taken off this same way? :dunno:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

kinda on the same topic ,I am just about to lift the body off the frame of my 69 impala rag ,does anybody have any pics on where the bracing should go on the interior area of the car before lifting it off.I am shit scared about the area where the doors sit will buckle .


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

are the doors still on the car ,usualy you brace between each door shut and then diagonal from corner to corner


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 6 2009, 11:13 PM~15895273
> *are the doors still on the car ,usualy you brace between each door shut and then diagonal from corner to corner
> *


Yes the doors are still on the car and can be taken off as well,we are planning on putting it on a rotiserie and want the doors off for that so I think its better to take them off and brace it all up without the doors off .any suggestions or pics to the fellow ragtop owners,Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 15 2009, 11:50 PM~15676648
> *nope tommy sent it to me :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 84cutlasssupreme84 (May 10, 2008)

this is gunna be my first time taking a body off the frame on a 68 caprice, do i need to worry about anything buckling? do i need to take out the interior? im gonna try to do it the cherry picker way and with the 4x4's. im trying to get as much info as i can before i go ahead and do it bc i have no idea what to worry about like messing anything up or whatnot. plz pm anything thx


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I pull mine with full interior, front clip including radiator and core support, some cars I even leave the hood and trunk on depending on if they get in the way or not.

The key is to double check to make sure all bolts, electrical, brackets, cables, linkages are all undone. Parking brake cable at the front of the frame is often overlooked.

Also the body should lift with no resistance at all. If it seems like it doesn't want to lift you've overlooked something. At that point take the pressure off the lift points and find what you overlooked.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

TTT

Seems like there has been a lot of people asking about this lately.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 8 2010, 02:55 PM~16227621
> *TTT
> 
> Seems like there has been a lot of people asking about this lately.
> *


i'm building one of your body lifts for a good friend of mine sunday. thanks for the good idea homie


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 8 2010, 06:37 PM~16228654
> *i'm building one of your body lifts for a good friend of mine sunday. thanks for the good idea homie
> *


Well your friend should be thankfull, it's so much simpler with the lifts.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 8 2010, 05:18 PM~16229031
> *Well your friend should be thankfull, it's so much simpler with the lifts.
> *


i normally use one of my rotisorys and turn it side ways and lift the body. but he is wanting to do this in a very tight spot. when i got there i thought of your lift and said the heck with it. he is paying for the metal and i get to keep it when he is done.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I like those kind of jobs. Thats how I got started with my tool collection. If somebody needed a job done and I didn't have the tool I had them buy the tools needed and took that as payment. Ah the good old days when life was simple. :happysad:


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass+Nov 14 2009, 07:09 AM~15662856-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thefashionspotmn+Dec 6 2009, 08:55 PM~15892580-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

*Check this out. I started this topic to get all this info in one place for future **use. *

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=519890#


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

life is just so much simpler with it...


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

What's on the end of the chain where you attach it to the firewall??? Do u just bolt it to the firewall??


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Just bolt it up.


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

http://www.maxjaxusa.com/


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

CHECK THIS SITE HAS EVERYTHING YOU NEED.
http://www.accessiblesystems.com/


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Apr 21 2010, 10:11 AM~17258509
> *CHECK THIS SITE HAS EVERYTHING YOU NEED.
> http://www.accessiblesystems.com/
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Apr 21 2010, 05:45 PM~17261211
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## goofyx3 (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Nov 6 2009, 10:57 PM~15588818
> *we jack the body up from the axle and front crossmember...then use 4 jackstands and put them in the front of the doors pinch well and at the rear before the wheel well..then slowly lower the body onto it..once the frame is loweres enough we install 2 4x4s inbetween the body and frame and then jack the car back up...go as high as u need to and make sure u got tall jack stands..then up put the jack stands under the 4x4s and they will support the body... just make sure u got everything disconnected like everyone else mentioned....
> grant it this isnt the SAFEST way to do things, but its what we have available for us to do and we are very careful in doing this process..
> 
> ...



good pix i jus started my 83 regal full frame wrap now it looks a bit simpler than i thought :biggrin:


----------



## fatso67 (Sep 9, 2008)

First i was like       
























But then i was like :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## S.T.C.C.760 (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fatso67_@May 25 2010, 11:48 PM~17604779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuck working on the car... pass me a spider man ice cream


----------



## S.T.C.C.760 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by purolows 72 mc_@Aug 23 2010, 05:46 PM~18387049
> *fuck working on the car... pass me a spider man ice cream
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 9 2010, 02:25 PM~16237396
> *life is just so much simpler with it...
> 
> 
> ...


I need to build me one of them... :biggrin:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey,,, I owe you for them dumps ,,, I had a buddy change out a few cartridges & swap some rings & we got some to work decent..... That one was cracked bad however...


LMK something 218-409-0003/after 4pm ...........


----------



## TCaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

we held the car up with 4x4s as well it was my first pull we used a cherry picker and just bolted the chain to the firewell. worked great but should of had 13s on instear of steelies.haha wheels dont clear. we lifted the front first then the rear. beware body will shift with little movment.











backyard boogying.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Aug 24 2010, 03:55 AM~18391023
> *Hey,,, I owe you for them dumps ,,, I had a buddy change out a few cartridges & swap some rings & we got some to work decent..... That one was cracked bad however...
> LMK something 218-409-0003/after 4pm ...........
> *


damn bro I forgot to call you :happysad: I'll call you within a couple days


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

good info on here im gonna start mine sunday :biggrin:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLACK79REGAL_@Oct 28 2010, 12:36 PM~18931884
> *good info on here im gonna start mine sunday  :biggrin:
> *


Keep us posted homie :cheesy:


----------



## fatso67 (Sep 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by purolows 72 mc_@Aug 23 2010, 05:46 PM~18387049
> *fuck working on the car... pass me a spider man ice cream
> *


Out of spider man only have Dora or Sponge BoB :thumbsup:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fatso67_@Oct 28 2010, 02:27 PM~18932828
> *Out of spider man only have Dora or Sponge BoB :thumbsup:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:

Yall are fools lol


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

ill see if i can post pics of my lowriding "engineering" for reference...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

bump for a good topic.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Nov 1 2010, 11:40 PM~18963066
> *bump for a good topic.
> *


suprised it wasnt pushed to page 30 by now :biggrin:


----------



## I SPY ON U (Mar 25, 2010)

TTT 4 This Topic


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Nov 8 2009, 04:03 PM~15599437
> *Whatever you do, it can't look any worse than this one in my drive way lol:
> 
> 
> ...


that make me feal like imma get squashed through the computer!


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SwAnGiN88+Nov 11 2009, 08:28 AM~15631397-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this pretty much sums up most of the things needed to disconnect before removal.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

cant go wrong with a car lift in your back yard


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Dec 26 2010, 10:37 PM~19426491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :no:


----------



## O.G. Bobby Johnson (Mar 4, 2011)

good topic.


----------

